# Bluray drive keeps ejecting dvds and blurays



## grenadier web (Feb 27, 2012)

Let me start this out with I'm a tech forum noob so I'm sorry if this wasn't the right area to post this but it seemed appropriate. I also tried to search the forum of a topic relating to this and couldn't really find anything so please don't hate. Okay, here goes: I have a dell studio 1737 (with windows 7 service pack 1 64 bit gobbly ****) and recently purchased a hitachi ca10n slot load bluray drive and installed it into my computer. Problem is, everytime I try to insert any type of disc whether it be a cd, dvd, or bluray, the drive immediately ejects the disc without trying to load it. I have download the firmware upgrading it from a105 to a108. Is there anything else I should be doing? When I look at the drive in device manager I am told it is working properly. Please help, is the drive actually broken or should I be doing something else?












*


*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the drive from the device manager and rebooting

when windows reinstalls check if it is still doing it

it sounds like the drive may be faulty


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also, make sure the connectors are pushed in tight. someone else on this forum had the same problem, just checked the connectors again and pushed then in tight and it started working.


----------

